

Video Interview: PG on YC and New England VCs - sjstearns
http://www.innoeco.com/2008/06/sundays-globe-column-y-combinator-east.html
Companion piece to Scott Kirsner's column
======
abstractbill
_No YC company has yet gotten investment from a Boston-area investor_

Wow. Given that half the companies get started in Boston, I didn't realize it
was this bad.

